

Show HN: Cadet, a jRuby wrapper for Neo4j - dinosomething
http://github.com/karabijavad/cadet
also, checkout https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;karabijavad&#x2F;congress-graph for an example of its usage.&lt;p&gt;congress-graph utilizes cadet&#x27;s ability to do neo4j batch insert mode to insert tons of data re: legislators, committees, etc into a graph database in a matter of minutes.&lt;p&gt;cadet also has its own DSL which allows for easy creation of nodes via the following statement: Person_by_name(&quot;Javad&quot;).lives_in_to City_by_name(&quot;Chicago&quot;)&lt;p&gt;feel free to ask me any questions.&lt;p&gt;thanks!
======
dinosomething
...or is it a neo4j wrapper for jruby?

also, checkout [https://github.com/karabijavad/congress-
graph](https://github.com/karabijavad/congress-graph) for an example of its
usage.

congress-graph utilizes cadet's ability to do neo4j batch insert mode to
insert tons of data re: legislators, committees, etc into a graph database in
a matter of minutes.

cadet also has its own DSL which allows for easy creation of nodes via the
following statement: Person_by_name("Javad").lives_in_to
City_by_name("Chicago")

feel free to ask me any questions.

thanks!

------
AdamMeghji
We're using pacer-neo4j ([https://github.com/pangloss/pacer-
neo4j](https://github.com/pangloss/pacer-neo4j)) at Uniiverse with great
success embedding neo4j within a jruby 1.7 webapp. I'd definitely suggest
checking it out as well!

~~~
dinosomething
whoa... how have i not seen this? this is cool! glad to see theres more
neo4jruby love out there!

checkout:
[https://github.com/karabijavad/recommendations_example](https://github.com/karabijavad/recommendations_example)

for an example of using cadet with sinatra

